

Fedora 13 (Goddard) has been released - mapleoin
https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/F13_one_page_release_notes

======
recampbell
I just bought a Lenovo T510 with an Nvidia video card. I installed F13-beta on
it a couple of weeks ago. It was magical.

\- Video card works out of the box using the nouveau driver. I just yum
install'ed mesa-dri-drivers-experimental to get 3D desktop. All free software,
no proprietary drivers. \- SUSPEND WORKS OOTB! \- Skype video and audio work
flawlessly (installation still a pain on x64, though. But that's skype's
fault). \- Webcam works out of the box. \- Flash works in chrome without issue
(installation not automatic, but this _is_ fedora)

The auto installation of print drivers failed for me, but at least the
framework is in place to improve this in the future. I imagine it will get
fixed soon.

Yes, you can make jokes about a linux fanboy being impressed with things that
Mac/Windows have had working for years. But Fedora (and Ubuntu) are making
demonstrable, regular improvements. The desktop experience has dramatically
improved in just a couple of years. What will things look like in another two
years?

~~~
emarcotte
On the other hand... I installed fedora on my laptop (from ~2006). It went
flawlessly.

I went to install windows7 on it. Oh, wait. There are no drivers available.
Stuck with no touchpad scrolling, the incorrect resolution, no hotkeys...
Google around, some users of similar models report that the vista ones work,
if you install them in the right order, manually downloading each from the
vendor's site one at a time with fancy file names like SODAL-BLAH-nnnn.exe.

Lately it is really easier for me to install Fedora or Ubuntu than Windows.
I'm not sure its because Linux got easier, either...

------
cschep
I find myself frustrated by Ubuntu's packaging system. I really like Arch
Linux, because I can do pacman -S ruby, and I have everything I need.
Including a working Ruby Gems that I can use to update itself. And a copy of
the latest Ruby 1.9, without having to change symlinks, etc.

I find myself hating the fact that I have to configure everything manually
though, I don't mind using Gnome, or KDE, I just really like pacman.
Configuring fonts it's just not my idea of fun. Is there any chance that I
would be more satisfied with Fedora's packaging? I'm going to throw it in a
virtualbox to check it out, just wondering if anyone has had a similar
experience?

~~~
k33n
Yum is pretty nice. You'd probably enjoy it.

    
    
        yum install ruby
    

gives you everything you need.

~~~
psadauskas
Unless you need a gem that needs the ruby header files. Then you have to
remember to always install -dev for everything, mysql, postgres, libxml,
etc...

~~~
k33n
True. I never found that to be much of a hassle myself though.

------
dkasper
First thing that stood out to me: they still need better fonts. That Wikipedia
screenshot makes me cringe.

------
lallysingh
Any videos of the Gnome Shell? Their vimeo link had 0 videos uploaded.

------
thingie
It's quite sad that this promo page doesn't mention KDE (spin, SIG, anything)
even at least once.

~~~
mapleoin
I'm guessing that's because there's nothing new in KDE so that it can be
considered a feature. They don't mention gnome either, even if it's the
default and preferred DE. They mention Gnome Shell which is something quite
different and new that deserves/attracts attention.

~~~
thingie
Some preview of gnome-shell was already present in F12. And sugar spin isn't
new either. Well, it doesn't really matter, but still, I'd like to see some
more attention paid to present Fedora as "KDE distro" too.

~~~
mapleoin
Yeah, gnome-shell was/is present in F12 the same as python 3 for example, but
they weren't considered ready to "push to the front" and be advertised as
features.

